# Its Saturday !



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Yes its Saturday Electioneering has stopped
days will be a lot quiter now ! 
This evening ive got 4 bottles of English Strongbow cider
2 mars bars and im watching the anti woke Video 
AC/DC live at the River Plate in Argentina
Then to finish the evening off a dose of George Jones 
And Willie Nelson and many more oldies on my ipod .


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I sure hope it's done Bob, but most of the day they were still playing election music. I've watched that AC/DC Live at the River Plate several times, it's good. George Jones and Willie Nelson, same there.


----------

